# Picked up the replacement for the TT on Sat :)



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

BMW E46 M3. Carbon Black. SMG2. Imola red heated leather seats. Sat nav/TV. 19" Alloys. HK speakers.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

That mate is Fooking gorgous! It really could do with a clean though  , how old is it?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

fastasflip said:


> That mate is Fooking gorgous! It really could do with a clean though  , how old is it?


Was about say it was looking a bit grubby :wink:, Have to say that is stunning


----------



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

fastasflip said:


> That mate is Fooking gorgous! It really could do with a clean though  , how old is it?


I had just Zymol waxed it 

Its a 2002 (registered 22/12/02) so nearly a 2003 car.
35K Miles on the clock (My TT only had 26K when I sold it)  but worth the sacrifice!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I've been considering one but I think the running costs would possibly too high unless I found a good independent garage. I'll probably settle for a 330 although it's not really in the same league :?


----------



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

fastasflip said:


> I've been considering one but I think the running costs would possibly too high unless I found a good independent garage. I'll probably settle for a 330 although it's not really in the same league :?


I was worried about running costs when deciding to buy it or not. As I only drive weekends, I have it insured for limited mileage. Servicing should mainly only be oil changes. It will take me ages to do the kind of mileage I would need to do before I reach a major one.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Looks like it's in great condition! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just remember that when your out in it that you no longer have quattro.

Get used to it step by step...a great excuse for a track day! :wink:

p.s. Don't forget to change your sig!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I love the M3, but not a fan of red leather too much of the "pimp my ride" about it IMO.

I'll prolly go for a beemer next, depending on what the next TT looks like but their interiors are looking pretty dated now.

nice motor tho' [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Looks like it's in great condition! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Just remember that when your out in it that you no longer have quattro.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip scotty. Rear wheel drive in the wet should be interesting


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I doing a track day with a guy who has an M3 with the red interior. I was hesitant originally but I think it actually works well (depending on external colour of course.)

It's certainly not as gaudy as the red leather in the TT.


----------



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I doing a track day with a guy who has an M3 with the red interior. I was hesitant originally but I think it actually works well (depending on external colour of course.)
> 
> It's certainly not as gaudy as the red leather in the TT.


The pics are very deceiving actually. As you say, the red is a pretty deep red and not the post box red the pics make it look like.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

100% right. It was when looking at the pics on a forum that I was a bit wary. In the flesh it looked much better. I'll have time for a full analytical post next week after I've got him to take me round Snetterton. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Oh yes, that is exactly the colour and spec I would go for


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

chainy said:


> Rear wheel drive in the wet should be interesting


LOL, dead right :roll: . Driving like a granny in mine tonight, it was p1ssing it down here.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Lovely colour combo. But my all-time fave has to be the silver grey / steel grey with the red leather.

Agree re the red though - it's nowhere near as bright as the TT red. It's a lovely deep red, but never seems to show well on photos (always looks brighter than it really is).


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Lovely colour combo. But my all-time fave has to be the silver grey / steel grey with the red leather.


'tis nice. Also like the Estoril and silver leather though.

You not a fan of the phoenix yellow w/ kiwi leather then? :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jonno said:


> You not a fan of the phoenix yellow w/ kiwi leather then? :roll:


LOL, saw an M Coupe in that combo a while back on the BMW used site - funnily enough it was taking a while to shift! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice motor! I want an M3 as a replacement for the TT. The pictures are deceptive, the red leather looks the business and would be my preferred choice coupled with the gun metal grey exterior.

I had an E36 M3 for a while and have driven the new one, you feel 10 time more confident with the current model which has more raw power but less brown trouser time than the E36 (which lacked many of the safety features of the current car). I'll probably eat my own words one day but unless you're trying really hard to be stupid you can drive the car with confidence and the rear doesn't snap out uncontrollably.

Enjoy the car


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

chainy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it's in great condition! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


I had one and found it about the same in the wet as the RS4 EXCEPT for traction out of slow corners and junctions. The M diff works pretty well, although you will learn to be a little more gentle with throttle inputs at the apex than with quattro. That DOES NOT necessarily mean slower, but deffo means smoother, and as we all know, generally smoother is faster.!!

You'll have fun. Enjoy. Nice shine.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Very nice, exactly the same colours and spec that I've been looking at, apart from SMG.

The red leather really does work with the black. Carbon black also looks great, in the right light the shimmering purple flecks enhance the appearance IMHO.


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

Ah, good to see another TT to M3 convert (and good to see you on the BM3W site)

Just reiterating the point about the rear wheel drive drive and DSC button - Take it from someone who has learnt their lesson the expensive way, driving in SMG mode S6, DSC OFF, sport mode ON, the rear end CAN snap out quickly and catch you if your not 100% ready for it...!!

My hint of the day - I find that although the Sport button sharpens up the throttle control, you lose the fine control you need when driving near (or beyond!) the limits..! - it works out rather expensive when rear wheels are nearly Â£400 ex VAT, this little "mishap" cost nearly Â£5k to fix, and no bodywork was damaged!! :?

Enjoy, I've never driven a car that makes me grin as much!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Lovely colour combo. But my all-time fave has to be the silver grey / steel grey with the red leather.


Guess what combo my mates got! :lol: 8)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> Lovely colour combo. But my all-time fave has to be the silver grey / steel grey with the red leather.
> 
> Agree re the red though - it's nowhere near as bright as the TT red. It's a lovely deep red, but never seems to show well on photos (always looks brighter than it really is).


Could not agree more :wink:


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

I was after either a 911 or an M3 at the last change, simply depending on the best deal that cropped up. Love the black with red interior combo (I was going for black with either red or kiwi) and the car is awesome.

Shame that the 911 red interior was way ott... so ended up with boring black.

Enjoy.


----------



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

jonno said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely colour combo. But my all-time fave has to be the silver grey / steel grey with the red leather.
> ...


Estoril blue was probably my number 1 colour but I couldnt find one with the right spec and price.


----------



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

Justhe1 said:


> Ah, good to see another TT to M3 convert (and good to see you on the BM3W site)
> 
> Just reiterating the point about the rear wheel drive drive and DSC button - Take it from someone who has learnt their lesson the expensive way, driving in SMG mode S6, DSC OFF, sport mode ON, the rear end CAN snap out quickly and catch you if your not 100% ready for it...!!
> 
> ...


My cover has been blown 

The BM3W site seems very good but this one just has that extra special feel about it 

OMG. You must of been gutted when you done that.

I think I will take it slowly at 1st and make sure I know the capabilities of the car before I start turning off the traction control and hitting the sport button. (well I will now after seing your pics!)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I feel like I have been blanked in both locations  

It is better here by miles :wink:


----------



## Justhe1 (Jul 2, 2002)

55JWB said:


> I feel like I have been blanked in both locations
> 
> It is better here by miles :wink:


And there was me thinking I had 1st dibs on that pleasure..! :wink:


----------



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

55JWB said:


> I feel like I have been blanked in both locations
> 
> It is better here by miles :wink:


So many posts and so many sites. I dont know if im coming or going. Sorry if I have not answered anybody but I have read all the posts! Its hard to answer all the posts at work when im SUPPOSED to be working 

Thanks to all for all your comments both on here and on the BM3W site.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

55JWB said:


> Could not agree more :wink:


Not you as well!! 

Common as muck ain't they! :roll: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

VERY nice! ... and what superb condition for the year!!! 

When i was looking at M3 cabs, i was going to choose Carbon/Red or Carbon/Cinnamon, defo teh best colour combos IMO.


----------



## chainy (Feb 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> VERY nice! ... and what superb condition for the year!!!
> 
> When i was looking at M3 cabs, i was going to choose Carbon/Red or Carbon/Cinnamon, defo teh best colour combos IMO.


Im honoured sir! I was waiting for your comments. You dont feel part of the 'other marques' forum unless you have had a good slagging from 'Mr Powell' but no...........Great comments. Cheers. I now feel part of the gang.

The paint is in pretty good condition for the year, it hadnt gone dull at all. It has a few stone chips that need sorting but thats about it.

Last weeks clean was actually 'a quick' hand job (ooh err). I have been giving the car a proper 'Porter Cable' polish and wax this morning. Its looking fantastic now. I would post some more pics but I fear for my life. Im sure im going to be hacked to death by some one on this or the BM3W forum for having a 'to shiny' car.

I have to return the compliment. Your TVR looks stunning. Very mean looking. I hope now the Russians have taking over ownership, you have lots of trouble free driving.

Im now off to thrash the beast


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

chainy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > VERY nice! ... and what superb condition for the year!!!
> ...


See, im not ALL bad am I!  .... thanks for the complimets by the way about my trevor. Welcome to 'the other side'


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> 55JWB said:
> 
> 
> > Could not agree more :wink:
> ...


Yup!!   :wink:

Love my combo, car is feckin quick too :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

one of the lads at work has a silver m3 with all the toys on it but in the silver it just dosent look any thing :? 
they have to be in the right colour and silver isnt it (says he with a yellow car :wink: )


----------

